# Pompano at Johnson's Bch.(with pics)



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't been on the water in a few days, and I had to get out. Woke up this morning and decided to hit Johnsons Beach. I picked up some fresh shrimp and loaded the truck. Arrived at the gate around 10 AM and found a promising spot. First rod out and I get a bite before I even cast the 2nd rod! I missed that fish and reset the lines in hopes of another. Man, was the bite ON! I normally fish three rods at staggered distances, but I never even got the third rod in the water. The bites were coming as fast the bait settled. A few times I was actually fighting one fish when my other rod would get bit. I had to put one rod between my legs and set the hook on the other! All the while my girlfriend is cheering me on and NOT HELPING ME! No bother, the bite was on, and I was having a blast. She did bring in two fish-1 pomp and a blue. The fish kept up like this for a little over an hour then shut down.We stayed just a little while longer then decided to head home. Final tally: 10 bites, 6 pomps, and a bluefish. The pompano were all 12-14.5 inches, but I did bring in a nice one at just over 17. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm Pompano.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report...

:clap


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet catch! Congrats!



Mike


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

good report...:hungry :hungry :hungry


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice mess O fish


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nicely done! i might have to get out there soon :letsdrink


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

nice catch!!!! :bowdown

if i could only have a day like that


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice, wish konz and I caught them sunday. But please where is Johnson beach ?I would love to catch some they are the best to eat. Thanks


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report dude and I hope she either had her hands full of something else or "catch and release".. :shedevil



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice fish bro!!!!!!

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks...nice report and pictures...got my blood going and i need to make that a "to do" this weekend...we've spent lots of time out there and only live 5 minutes away...the beach cart is ready to go...


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

*Great Catch! I'm jealous!!* :bowdown :bowdown

In one of your pix it looks like a sand-flea rake in the back of your truck. I assume that's what you were using for bait? If so, are there plenty of 'fleas around this time of year, or do you still need to buy some before going out?


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't been finding many fleas at all since the red tide pushed through. I brought it, but I didn't really need the fleas because the pomps were hitting so well on fresh peeled shrimp. The water was a little muddy and I think the added smell of the shrimp may have helped. Who knows?

-Jason


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i went out there today (11/8) and caught just one. i was only there for about 1 1/2 hours (3:30-5:00), but was nice to get out there :letsdrink


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot about the red tide....

I don't have a flea rake...I usually stop by Gray's B&T and get someshrimp and some fleason my way to J'son Beach. You never know which one the pomps are going to go after...

Thanks for the reply...maybe we'll run into each other some time...

Tim


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice catch of pomp :clap:clap


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job Jason.And thanks for an inspiring report.


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Man, looks like you know what your doin out there. Where is Johnson's Beach? (im new...) Thanks.


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

congrats. that's a nice mess of pomps:clap


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Johnsons is out in Perdido. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------

